# kde 3.4 i przeźroczystość - wymiękłem

## Raku

walcząc z moją rozdzielczością fontów, właśnie odnalazłem coś takiego:

Centrum Sterowania -> Okna -> Translucency

Uruchomiłem przeźroczystość, cieniowanie, efekty przejść i właśnie odpadłem.

Ale widzę, że długo się nie nacieszę tymi wodotryskami... przy załączonej przeźroczystości dalej nie działa Kuickshow (jak go do %^*%*^$%#$ naprawić?)

----------

## Pablos

 *raku wrote:*   

> przy załączonej przeźroczystości dalej nie działa Kuickshow 

 

Musisz mieć ustawioną zmienną XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 wówczas Kuickshow zamiast czarnego tła wyświetla poprawnie zdjątko, ale niestety przezroczystość nie działa jeszcze w 100% poprawnie  :Sad: 

Pozdro

----------

## Raku

lubi się jeszcze coś wykrzaczyć?

na razie testowałem przez pół wieczora i póki co działało. Boję się jednak jak to będzie z prockiem  :Razz: 

mam jeszcze jedno pytanie: czy radeony też to obsługują i czy przeźroczystość działa na nich w miarę szybko?

przymierzam się od dłuższego czasu do zakupu r9550 i nie wiem, czy nie będę musiał zrezygnować z tych wszystkich eye-candies  :Embarassed: 

----------

## m@niac!

zalezy jaka masz karte obecnie.

na ile sie orientuje, to ten radek nie spisuje sie specjalnie lepiej niz np geforce fx5200, a nawet dosc czesto gorzej.

ogolnie wiadomo ze z nvidia nie ma problemow pod linuksem, a od kiedy pojawily sie najnowsze drivery do ati tez wszystko wydaje sie byc wporzadku.

Ja od zawsze bylem wierny nv i dlatego polecam raczej to, ale decyzja jest twoja. Jedyne co moge powiedziec to odradzam akurat radka 9550, nieliczni znajomi nie sa zadowoleni z jej osiagow. Radzilbym dozbierac jeszcze troche kasy i kupic cos, co naprawde daje konkretne osiagi bez podkrecania (topic o glxgears - zeby osiagnac wyniki ~2000 praktycznie kazdy sie wypowiadal ze musial karte przetaktowac)

Co do samej przezroczystosci na ati to raczej nie powinno byc z nia problemow, wydajnosc przy uzyciu Composite powinna byc podobna do innych kart tej klasy, przynajmniej nie spotkalem sie jeszcze z wypowiedzia ze cos jest nie tak.

----------

## rampage7

z tego co wiem to na ati przeźroczystosc działa żałosnie - nvidia oferuje sprzętowe wsparcie dla tych bajerów

a krzaczy się wszystko co korzysta z xvideo. Krzaczy też się (ale mniej) opengl. Ogółem chyba wszystko co działa jako overlay.

----------

## tswiercz

Radka odradzam. UT2004 działa mi gorzej niż u kolegi na Auroxie na Fx 5200.

Nawet po kręceniu i na najnowszych sterach od ATi.

Masz właściwie dwa wyjścia.

Albo GF ti4200 albo lepszy, architektura 4x2

Albo GF 6200, 6600 - droższy ale też i wydajniejszy.

FX'y raczej odradzam, bo są słabe.

----------

## Raku

jeśli już zdarza mi się uruchomic grę, to mam do tego windowsa  :Smile:  A że gram raz na 2 miesiące przez kilka godzin, nie przeszkadza mi takie przełączanie systemów.

chce mieć radeona, bo jest wydajny i tani. Pod linuksem wykorzystywany będzie głównie do pracy powiedzmy biurowej i multimedialnej (divx) + wszystkie eye-candy z KDE  :Wink: 

----------

## tdi

a takie male pytanko. jaki meta ebuild odpowiada za to wasze Centrum sterowania-> okno ?

bo nie mam  :Smile: 

----------

## Strus

 *tdi wrote:*   

> jaki meta ebuild odpowiada za to wasze Centrum sterowania

 

kcontrol

BTW emerge -s

man emerge  :Wink: 

----------

## rzezioo

a u mnie z kolei nie dziala:( xorg 6.8.2 na nvidii wlaczony composite ustawiam te opcje... i jajco:(

----------

## Raku

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

> a u mnie z kolei nie dziala:( xorg 6.8.2 na nvidii wlaczony composite ustawiam te opcje... i jajco:(

 

masz pewnie taki komunikat dziwny przy logowaniu w okienku - podaje błąd itp.

przeczytaj go uważńie, bo tam psize co należy dopisać do xorg.conf

----------

## tdi

 *Strus wrote:*   

>  *tdi wrote:*   jaki meta ebuild odpowiada za to wasze Centrum sterowania 
> 
> kcontrol
> 
> BTW emerge -s
> ...

 

zle sie wyrazilem, myslalem ze jest dodatkowy modul do tej przezroczystosci do kcontrol.  :Smile: 

----------

## krychu

a co do radka to warto sie zastanowic nad kupnem gecube 9550 xt. posiadam te karte i nie mam z nia zadnych problemow - jest o wiele wydajniesza od geforca 5200 fx tak pod windowsem jak i pod linuksem, panowie 5200 przy gecube 9550xt to beznadziejna karta

----------

## coyote01

dziala wam przezroczystosc i ciniowanie w 3.4 final? bo u mnie podczas startu kde calkowice wiesza kompa (po wlaczeniu tych opcji) na RC1 wszystko dzialalo

----------

## m@niac!

jasne ze dziala  :Smile: 

i to dziala prawie bez wpadek, raz mi sie zdarzylo ze zaczelo zmulac kompa przy otwieraniu nowego okna, ale to pewnie przez 18godzin ciaglej kompilacji, teraz juz wszystko jest ok.

wyglada miodnie, nie obciaza systemu tak jak uzywanie xcompmgr, wszystko jest plynne. bajer.

----------

## krychu

m@niac mozesz napisac jak to zroniles???u mnie nie chce dzialac , wywala mi blad ze musze miec xorg wiekszego od 6.8 a mam 6.8.2

----------

## m@niac!

jak to zrobilem? do xorg.conf dopisalem:

w sekcji device:

```
Option      "RenderAccel"               "true"

Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite"     "true"
```

oraz na koncu pliku dodalem:

```
Section "Extensions"

Option      "Composite"                 "Enable"

EndSection
```

a potem w centrum sterowania -> pulpit -> okna 

wlaczylem przezroczystosci

[xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1]

----------

## argasek

Mam radeona, radzę zakup nVidii.

----------

## krychu

no tez mam radeona(i wole go od geforca) i wlasnie odkrylem ze jak dopisuje do xorga sekcje z compositem to wylacza mi akceleracje i nie mozna jej wlaczyc(bez nowej sekcji jest wszystko ok z akceleracja) no i z wlaczona przezroczystoscia wszystko chodzi baaaaaaaaardzo wolno

swoja droga to fakt ze troche lipa jest ze sterownikami do radeonow pod linuksa(ciekawe kiedy panowie od ati sie za to wezma tak porzadnie) - jesli o to chodzi to nvidia rzadzi pod linuchem

----------

## m@niac!

jakbys czytal poprzednie posty w temacie to pewnie bys wiedzial co zrobic jak ci wylacza akceleracje przy composite

(Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite"     "true") <-- pisalem juz ostatnio a nie lubie sie powtarzac.

----------

## krychu

o to chodzi ze do xorga dopisywalem wszystko co trzeba i to: Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true" rowniez.

----------

## m@niac!

to pokaz co daje ci cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

----------

## szolek

krychu jesli chodzi o ATI to do akceleracji sprzetowej użyj 

Option      "backingstore" "true"

dla nvidi jest

Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

Tak apropo.

karta G4MX420 

Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

No i pieknie ale uruchomienie centrum sterowania sypie kompa. Jedynie mysz reaguje. Klawiatura wisi.

----------

